# Best tip for spraying trim



## NtContractors (May 14, 2011)

Any suggestion on the best tip for trim? How about the pressure?


----------



## NtContractors (May 14, 2011)

I'm using a titan 440


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

NtContractors said:


> Any suggestion on the best tip for trim? How about the pressure?


For trim I use a 211 or 311 at around 1/2 pressure (you might have to adjust this to your machine though).:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## NtContractors (May 14, 2011)

Thanx Paul.. 
I do have a 315 & 319
Used the 315 and half the doors had runs
... 
Im not really used to spraying doors


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

NtContractors said:


> Thanx Paul..
> I do have a 315 & 319
> Used the 315 and half the doors had runs
> ...
> Im not really used to spraying doors


Well the last two numbers are orifice size. 
So I would try a 311. It's worth a shot for $20. And another trick is to keep your gun moving and work that trigger.:thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I was in SW the other day grabbing a couple smaller tips for my painter, the guy behind the counter couldn't tell me what the orifice sizes were on the individual tips so I wound up buying 3 and praying. 

Now I know, Thanks Paul.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I was in SW the other day grabbing a couple smaller tips for my painter, the guy behind the counter couldn't tell me what the orifice sizes were on the individual tips so I wound up buying 4 and praying.
> 
> Now I know, Thanks Paul.



Dennis, I'm glad I could help.:thumbsup: 
Also, multiply the the first number on the tip x2 and that is the fan size. So a 311 is a 6" fan with a .11 orifice.:thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

10's, and 11's... a spray shield and a bag of rags to clean off build up


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

That's what I grabbed, a 211-311-and 411. We wound up using the 311 for oil priming it on horses, and like you said it covered the 5 1/2" siding boards almost perfect. He actually started with a 533 (or something really close to that) and he was painting 3 boards at a time and blowing through gallons WAY too fast.


----------



## NtContractors (May 14, 2011)

Thanx alot guys.. Will start second unit today.. Hope will come out better..


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I was in SW the other day grabbing a couple smaller tips for my painter, the guy behind the counter couldn't tell me what the orifice sizes were on the individual tips so I wound up buying 3 and praying.
> 
> Now I know, Thanks Paul.


pretty disappointing that a guy at SW didn't know that as it's pretty fundamental and easy to figure out. you would think any paint clerk worth his salt would have that down on day one.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you seen the persons behind the counter now at SW? Whenever I call I immediately ask for the manager or another employee that I know. So many don't have a clue about the products they are selling. 

I digress. 

To the OP I just blogged about this very topic Sunday. Check it out. 

http://www.johnsonhomeconstruction.com/remodeling-articles/


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I was in SW the other day grabbing a couple smaller tips for my painter, the guy behind the counter couldn't tell me what the orifice sizes were on the individual tips so I wound up buying 3 and praying.
> 
> Now I know, Thanks Paul.


Guys at SW never know sh!t


----------



## fixitbraintree (Feb 23, 2010)

Mixalot that was a great explanation of tip size. NT the other thing that you are going to have to do is experiment with the pressure it is different for everyone because of hand speed etc.


----------



## CarlW (Feb 2, 2006)

Not only hand speed, but the conditions and temperature are always a factor. Every day you spray may be a bit different in terms of settings. Also, I believe that the fine finish tips are worth the extra money. Sure, spraying acrylics is a fairly easy thing to do but I have always found the paint to lay down better when using the fine finish tips. My favorite is 310. After some use, the tips will eventually become blown out and you will be using more paint and may even start getting some sags. After about 5 big spray jobs, I start to watch that tip to see if it's time for replacement. Good luck!


----------

